# 208 Vs. 266 Brush



## jdechant (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have both?? 
I recently purchased the 208 for filling in my brows and had used it with the fluidline to get a more precise angled cat eye (instead of my usual 209). Is there any difference from the 208 and 266? I do like the effect the 208 gives my eye with the fluidline and was just wondering if anyone feels the 266 is needed as well or works better then the 208???


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

266 xx


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they're similar, 208 is great for shading the brows and great for the fluidlines if you prefer narrow lines.
but I do prefer the 266 only because I like the thickness of lines it can make.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought the 208 first because I really hated the 266 I had in a holiday brush set.  Then I found a full size 266 brush in my vanity from years ago that I never knew I bought (yay!) and I LOVE IT. i always thought the 266 sucked but really only the short handled ones such because they are thick and chunky.  I only use a 266 for liner now (i still use a 209 though as well) and I just keep my 208 for my brows. the 208 works well with fluidline but the 266 is even better- so precise.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 11, 2008)

Well that is sooo good to know! I do really love the 208 for my brows..its just perfect! But now I know that I will get the 266 as well...I don't know how to explain it but it just felt like the bristles were too stiff?? on the 208 for the fluidline..so it did make it a bit tough...but I will definitely look at getting the 266.


----------



## electrostars (Nov 11, 2008)

I LOVE the 208 for fluidlines.
I've never personally used the 266, but that is because I think it may be too big.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

I personally prefer the 263 because it's firmer.

Of those two, I find myself using the 266 more often, just because it's larger, it takes less time to apply. However, the 208 is much smaller so it's more precise, and easier to make a really defined line, or thin line. I do dislike how fast the 208 wears out. It gets all frayed so fast at work.


----------



## tripwirechick (Nov 17, 2008)

I find the 208 is a little coarse in texture for use on my lids.. I prefer the 266 because it's much softer. I don't want to speed up any aging by being rough with my eyes!


----------

